# faire une restauration Icloud



## vik75 (17 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

je souhaite faire une restauration de mon ipad 2, mais je fais mes sauvegarde sur Icloud...
comment je fais pour restaurer une sauvegarde icloud ? 

merci


----------



## langeles (18 Octobre 2011)

je suis dans le même cas. j'attends une réponse des pros 

EDIT: c'est tout simple enfait, fait un restaure de ton ipad, et au 1er démarrage (sans le connecter à iTunes)  tu as l'option "restaurer à partir d'iCloud"


----------



## vik75 (19 Octobre 2011)

Comment ça ? Peux tu m expliquer le début de la manuvre s il te plaît car pour restaurer il faut obligatoirement iTunes ......
Un tuto serait sympa


----------



## PokerChichi (3 Novembre 2011)

Je me permet de resortir le sujet pour éviter la création d'un nouveau sujet. 

J'aimerais également restaurer mon iPhone à partir d'une sauvegarde qui est dans l'iCloud. Est-on obligé de passer par iTunes ? Je n'ai pas trouvé de 'bouton' "Restaurer" dans mes paramètres de mon iPhone...


Quelle est la manipulation SVP ?


----------



## xavax (2 Janvier 2012)

Peut restaurer une partie de la souvegarde icloud? genre des fichiers mais pas les parametres?


----------



## modrellik (20 Février 2012)

Pareil pour moi,
Mon iPad rame, plante, etc, ...
J'ai une sauvegarde dans le cloud, mais je ne voudrais pas perdre toutes mes sauvegardes dejeux, mes paramétrages, etc.
Quelle est la manipulation svp?
Si on lit un post plus haut il apparaîtrait un bouton sur l'iPad après l'avoir restauré?
Mais on dit de ne pas le brancher sur iTunes, or le bouton restaurer apparaît dans iTunes.
Merci pour votre aide...
Dominique

Entretemps, j'ai trouvé la solution:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1766?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

